# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Hội chợ thủy sản boston

## Golden Tours

*THAM DỰ HỘI CHỢ TRIỂN LÃM QUỐC TẾ NGÀNH THỦY SẢN
*
*SEAFOOD EXPO NORTH AMERICA/ SEAFOOD PROCESSING NORTHAMERICA – BOSTON 2014
*
*NEW YORK
*
*Thời gian: 09ngày – 08đêm*
*Khởi hành: 14/03 – 21/03/2014
*


*Thông tin về Hội chợ:*
Hội Chợ Quốc Tế Ngành Thủy Sản Và Chế Biến Thủy Sản Bắc Mỹ 2014 là tiền thân Hội Chợ Thủy Sản Quốc Tế Boston trước đây. Đây là hội chợ lớn nhất ở Bắc Mỹ với sức thu hút hơn 19,000 người mua hoặc các nhà cung cấp  về các dịch vụ, thiết bị và sản phẩm ngành thủy sản tươi sống, đông lạnh, đóng gói… Tại hội chợ triển lãm năm nay số lượng khách tham dự đến từ hơn 100 quốc gia trên thế giới để tìm kiếm đối tác cũng như mở rộng thị trường. Không có Hội Chợ nào tại Bắc Mỹ mà cung cấp cho các chuyên gia ngành thủy sản về chất lượng trực tiếp của người bán cũng như nhà cung cấp về các lĩnh vực của ngành công nghiệp Thủy Sản.

*Sản phẩm trưng bày:*
·         Cá tươi, cá đông lạnh hải sản.
·         Trang thiết bị chế biến đónggói trong ngành Thủy sản.
·         Dịch vụ thủy hải sản…


*Chương trình chi tiết:

*
*NGÀY 01 (14/03): TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – BOSTON*
Hướng dẫn viên công ty DL Golden Tours đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Boston.
Quá cảnh tại Hàn Quốc hoặc Đài Loan. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 02 (15/03): BOSTON (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Đến Boston, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách đi tham quan thành phố Boston:
·         *Trường đại học Harvard,* đại học lâu đời nhất tại Hoa Kỳvà đã đào tạo cho nước Mỹ 6 vị Tổng thống. Nhân vật nổi tiếng gần nhất được trao bằng dù chưa kết thúc thời gian học tập tại đây chính là Bill Gates.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:
·         *Cảng Boston
*·         *Học viện khoa học kỷ thuật Massachusetts*.   
Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Về khách sạn nhận phòng. 


*NGÀY 03 (16/03): BOSTON – THAM DỰ HỘI CHỢ (Ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Xe đưa Quýkhách đến Trung tâm tham dự *Lễ Khai mạc Hội chợ Triển Lãm Quốc tế ngành Thủy sản – Seafood Expo North America/ Seafood ProcessingNorth America 2014 – Boston.*


_(Hội chợ triển lãm Quốc tế chuyên ngành Thủy sản)_Buổi chiều, Xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 04 (17/03): BOSTON – THAM DỰ HỘI CHỢ ( Ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Xe đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm tham dự:
·         *Hội chợ Triển Lãm  Quốc tế ngành Thủy sản – Seafood Expo North America/ Seafood ProcessingNorth America 2014– Boston.*

Buổi chiều, xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 05 (18/03): BOSTON – NEW YORK (Ăn sáng, ăn tối)*
Dùng điểm tâm tạikhách sạn, trả phòng.
Xe đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm tham dự *Hội chợ Triển Lãm Quốc tế ngành Thủy sản – Seafood Processing America 2013 – Boston.*
Buổi chiều, khoảng 15g: Xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ khởi hành đi New York.
Đến New York ăn tối.Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 06 (19/03): NEW YORK(Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn tham quan:
·         *Du thuyền thăm Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do*, tặng phẩm của nước Pháp dành cho nhân dân Mỹ, một kỷ vật để tượng trưng cho tình cảm của nước Pháp đối với cuộc Cách Mạng Hoa Kỳ nhân kỷ niệm ngày độc lập của Hoa Kỳ.  

_(Du thuyền thăm Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do)_Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:
·         *Đại lộ số 5, phố Wall* –trung tâm tài chính của nước Mỹ và Thế giới, với hơn 3000 tổ chức tài chính và bảo hiểm cùng hàng chục ngân hàng lớn nhất của Thế giới đặt tại đây.
·         *Tòa thị chính cổ, phố Trung Hoa.*
·         *Ground Zero –* đài tưởng niệm các nạn nhân xấu số trong vụ khủng bố ngày 11/09*.* 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


-*NGÀY 07 (20/03): NEW YORK  – VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đưa đoàn tham quan:
·         *Times Square – Quảng Trường Thời Đại* nối đại lộ Broadway và đại lộ số 7. Quảng trường Times Square được đặt tên theo tên báo New York Times từ năm 1904.

(Quảng Trường Thời Đại)·         *Central Park – Công Viên Trung Tâm* là công viên cộng đồng nằm ngay trung tâm Manhattan thành phố New York, Hoa Kỳ.
Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan và mua sắm:
·         *Rockefeller Center* – khu phức hợp thương mại do gia đình tỉ phú Rockefeller xây dựng.
·         *Khu mua sắm Macy’s*– điểm tham quan mua sắm quen thuộc đối với người dân New York và du kháchvới các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng như Calvin Klein, Timberland, Ralph Lauren, DKNY, Ecko & G-unit…
Sau khi dùng cơm tối, xe và HDV đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Chuyến bay vào rạng sáng ngày 21/03/2014.


*NGÀY 08(21/03): TRÊN MÁY BAY*

*NGÀY 09(22/03): VIỆT NAM*
Đếnphi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trìnhtham dự Hội Chợ Thủy Sản tại Boston 2014.

*Giá Dịch Vụ: Liên hệ*
*Bao gồm:*
-          Vé máy bay chặng quốc tế: SGN – BOSTON//NEW YORK – SGN.
-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không (có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm xuất vé).
-          Khách sạn 3 – 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi).
-          Phí tham quan, ăn uống, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-          Quà của Golden Tours : nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam).
-          Lệ phí phỏng vấn visa Mỹ: 3.440.000 VND/ 1 người.
-          2 bữa ăn trưa ngày tham dự hội chợ.
-          Vé vào cổng Hội chợ (nếu có).
-          Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 150.000 VNĐ/1 khách/1 ngày.
-          Phụ thu phòng đơn.
-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại.
-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

*Ghi chú*:
   Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành.
 *Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa Mỹ, Quý khách trả phí dịch vụ tư vấn hồ sơ, Thư mời  xin visa 3,000,000 VNĐ/1 khách.*

*Golden Tours kính chúc Quý khách một chuyến công tác thành công.*
Mọi chi tiết tham khảo thêm tại website: http://goldentours.vn/vn/product/hoi...a-ky-2014.html
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:**
Công ty du lịch Golden Tours
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn -Website:www.goldentours.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn*
**

----------

